# Most predatory/bad ass fish?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Opinions? Add a picture with your suggestion.

I vote vampire tetra's.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

WOAH!!! thats one scarry looking fish


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats freaky!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Parachromis managuensis (Jaguar cichlid)
(Were we suppose to pick the most predatory BA freshwater fish that people keep?)


----------



## AquariaNow (Oct 26, 2009)

I came in this thread to vote for Vampire Tetra but you beat me to it!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

AquariaNow said:


> I came in this thread to vote for Vampire Tetra but you beat me to it!


;-)

They are pure awesome. Any ideas on tank size for one of those beauties? I totally want one :lol:.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

They are pure awesome. Any ideas on tank size for one of those beauties? I totally want one :lol:.[/quote]

It doesn't matter....someone here will tell you that you're overstocked regardless. ;-)


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

MikeyG said:


> It doesn't matter....someone here will tell you that you're overstocked regardless. ;-)


Hahaha, it's funny because it's true..


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> (Were we suppose to pick the most predatory BA freshwater fish that people keep?)


The Vampire tetra is in the hobby. There are a number of species that look pretty similar. Not usually found in stores, though. Currently petsolutions has some for sale. I'm sure I could find some other places too. They get big though.

For me the most BA fish is either the illegal snakehead or Exodons.


----------

